# First American Saddlebred I've ever had, what do you think?



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't choose him because he is a saddlebred.. I chose him for his awesome personality... I don't know ,uh about saddlebreds except they are gated..
I personally want to put a little more weight on him.

Edit:
I did also learn they have some longer necks... I don't know if you can tell from the photo, but he does! Lol


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He's very cute! I love the palomino paint coloring. However his feet look wonky, definantly needs a farrier.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

SaddleStrings said:


> He's very cute! I love the palomino paint coloring. However his feet look wonky, definantly needs a farrier.



Yeah his feet need trimming. She said the woman who was leasing him was not taking proper care and she was very angry when he came back to her. He was underwight.
He should get here next week, and the first thing I'm doing is getting him trimmed the correct barefoot way to get his hooves in better shape. I didnt want her to trim him until he was here so I can have it done correctly with a farrier of my choosing.

I will post more pictures when I have him with me and can correctly position him. =]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's really elegant. His neck and shoulder are super. His back is quite long and his coupling (where back joins hip) is narrow and possibly weak. His feet do look like they badly need attention. Is he club footed on rear left? Not clear in photo. Post more photos when you can, with him in good light and squared up. I think he's quite the looker!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> he's really elegant. His neck and shoulder are super. His back is quite long and his coupling (where back joins hip) is narrow and possibly weak. His feet do look like they badly need attention. Is he club footed on rear left? Not clear in photo. Post more photos when you can, with him in good light and squared up. I think he's quite the looker!


No clubfoot. Just a bad angle.. =)
I cant wait to post more =D Soon! Next week I hope! Just gotta wait to see when my transport will be headed up here.. Longest wait everrr


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Love Saddlebreds and he's very pretty. Should be quite a looker, with some good care and conditioning. Just know, Saddlebreds are not necessarily gaited. Some are just three gaited and some trained as five gaited. Do you know his background/pedigree?

Lizzie


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He does have a nice shoulder and for his breed, his neck is nice as well. On any other horse it would be flawed; too long and too high set but he is not just any other breed.
Back is a bit long as Tiny said and flat, which means he is also high in the wither
In my opinion, his hindquarters could do with some muscling
Really hard to say about his legs, as he is not standing square but there is certainly no denying his breeding
Very flashy fellow


----------



## moniegx3 (Feb 18, 2013)

georgeous. his front hooves are a little long, but that can easily be fixed.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

He has CH harlem globetrotter, and Nightprowler in his lines. I looked them up and they seem to be popular in the saddlebred world.
I don't mind about gates. I dont think he is gaited, it didnt look like it when i was lounging him. I got him so I could start dressage. He is a blank slate and I have a trainer to work with us. 

I was actually looking at thoroughbreds, because I am a little more familiar with them. I happened to see him posted for sale, and I'm not gonna lie I'm a sucker for palomino's... So I decided to meet him.
Turns out he is just a big love and really kinda connected with me when we met. 
I know this is a bad habit he has, and I will work on correcting it it but as soon as we met he just ran up and licked me... It was so cute. All he wanted was for me to give him scratches and pets...
He stole my heart. Hehe.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh boy. You are hooked! I felt the same way with my gelding. I knew his previous owners well, but the day I bought him, he suddenly stood by me and would have absolutely nothing to do with his old owners. He became absolutely, my shadow. You will find Saddlebreds adore their owners, once they have picked their 'chosen one'. 

One day, I'll relate another story about a Saddlebred I wanted to buy for a long time. Can't right now, since it still brings too many tears.

Lizzie


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, this a cool looking horse! No critique as I don't know hardly anything about the breed to know what is desirable. Don't worry about the licking, my horse is a licker and has been all his life and has never bit any human flesh, ever and he is 13. One thing I will say about your horse, THAT NECK GOES ON FOREVER!!!!! I love that!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty horse. He looks really nice. No outstanding flaws. He won't win Louisville, but I doubt that is why you got him. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

LadyDreamer said:


> Pretty horse. He looks really nice. No outstanding flaws. He won't win Louisville, but I doubt that is why you got him. Lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW!!!
I looked up the saddlebreds in the shows there! They are beautiful, but they look so odd to me. Don't get me wrong I can appreciate their beauty but their hooves look so long, and they step so high... I know people like it, and they are perfect examples of the breed.
Do their hooves and their gates ever hurt them over time? Forgive my ignorance, I knew nothing about saddlebreds I'm just kinda diving into the breed.  like I said I fell in love with him, not so much his breeding. Though, I think I got lucky to have found him.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When I get home I will get you some good reading and links. 

Short answer on soundness, no. One of my favorite three gaited horses was sadly retired last year at 19. Still rockin'! They are successfully bred to pick up their feet high, and do it well. You cannot force them to. Their soundness is essential to achieving that high action. At the trot, two feet are hitting the ground and supporting the horse at all times, and with the higher elevation the feet hit the ground with more force. If the horse is off, even a little bit, they will lose "motion". There will be unevenness in the gait, a head nod, and they will not pick their feet up any higher than necessary. 

They are the BEST breed when you want that "buddy". They are bred for their inquisitive and personable nature. There are some that are nasty, but it is *usually* man-made. I grew up with them, so I am very biased, but I haven't met any other breed that can compare. I love other breeds, but they are just missing that...something. Hah, I love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

LadyDreamer said:


> When I get home I will get you some good reading and links.
> 
> Short answer on soundness, no. One of my favorite three gaited horses was sadly retired last year at 19. Still rockin'! They are successfully bred to pick up their feet high, and do it well. You cannot force them to. Their soundness is essential to achieving that high action. At the trot, two feet are hitting the ground and supporting the horse at all times, and with the higher elevation the feet hit the ground with more force. If the horse is off, even a little bit, they will lose "motion". There will be unevenness in the gait, a head nod, and they will not pick their feet up any higher than necessary.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lady.  I really appreciate it!!
I have a video of him that was sent to me when I was enquiring about him at first. It's really bad quality but it shows his movements a little better. I don't see any gait in the video, nor did I see any when I lounged him. In all honesty I wasn't looking for it. I really got him as a riding buddy, and low level dressage. I'm just learning it.  I can pm you his video, but like I said it bad quality.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful! get some meat on him and fix up those feet and he'll be breath taking!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Samstead said:


> Beautiful! get some meat on him and fix up those feet and he'll be breath taking!


Thank you!! 
Just need this weather to let up so he can be hauled home. Grrrr


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, he looks 3 gaited to me. That means walk, trot, canter. The ones known as five gaited walk, trot, and canter as well, but have been taught the slow gait and the rack. Most are not trained for that. 

Here are a few good YouTube videos for you. 
The American Saddlebred - All American Athlete - YouTube

The Amazing American Saddlebred - YouTube

ALL of the Equestrian Life Videos are great. They have a program that you can get a coupon for a free riding or driving lesson with Saddlebreds and Hackneys. 

Versatility - YouTube

The pinto early in the video with the girl in the blue coat is a little mare called Sprinkles. She is a World Champion and last year was given her own Breyer. She is phenomenal. 
Why Are We Different - YouTube

ASHA - American Saddlebred Horse Association

I love this trainer. He is suchh a wonderful guy. 
http://sunsetfarmsaddlebreds.com/

History Of The American Saddlebred Horse

There you go for now! Be proud. You are one of the club now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

I REALLY love his coloring...but I guess I'm partial to that because my boy has the same coloring. I don't know enough about that breed, but I agree that he has great neck and shoulders,but his coupling looks a little thin. Maybe that will fill in when you get some more weight on him. Congrats on getting him. My boy is a licker too. Maybe that's a gaited horse trait?


----------



## nikarphar (Apr 1, 2012)

Truly gorgeous !! I just love them.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to own a saddlebred/walker/ paint mix and he was the gentlest and smoothest riding horse I ever owned. He had beautiful gaiting action as well. Even when he was just green broke I could put anyone on him and he would take care of them all day on a trail. He was a breeze to train, I just hopped on him one day and started riding him around the yard and he could of cared less (had lots of ground work previously of course). I sold him to a 12 year old girl when he was 4 and they just love him and take him everywhere. I get updates from the owners all the time.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Any update on Apollo? Did you get him up to weight like you wanted? Pictures please!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

EmilyJoy said:


> Any update on Apollo? Did you get him up to weight like you wanted? Pictures please!


I have a few updated threads of him!
As far as his weight, he is ALMOST perfect. 50lbs away maybe... 
I never got around to taking new conformation shots. But here he is






being a cutie.
I look like a mess when I go riding, but at least he. Is cute.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

One more of his body.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm sorry, I wasn't aware you had posted updates elsewhere, my bad.

Is he really that tall? In the first picture he looks like a giant! 

How do you like his temperament, is he energetic, have you run him, does he like to run? 

I'm curious as I'd love to get one sometime...Something about an elegant horse under western gear riding through the woods in fall..


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

He is 16.3so definitely pretty big.
I have not been on him while running, but he LOVES to run. He's very energetic, part of the reason why its a pain to keep weight on him. As far as personality, he is amazing. He's a total ham.
He is very smart and level headed. He doesn't bat an eyelash at anything. I board at a small barn, but its fairly busy at times, kids on their bikes, with little tiny dogs in tow, loud noises, cars, farm equipment etc. Nothing phases him. Except a snake once... 
I'm on the hunt for a western saddle. 
I don't know if I can ever own another breed now that I've seen how they can be.  I definitely recommend them!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

He's just stunning! He's got such a kind eye


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been falling in love with Saddlebreds lately, esp twoI saw at Equine Affaire this wkend. Your guy is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

ApolloRider said:


> He is 16.3 so definitely pretty big.


I thought, seeing the first picture that he was a PONY!


----------

